# How to add a .exe file in the startup?



## Anindya (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello friends,   
         Can anyone tell me how to add a .exe file in the startup. I want the file to start with other startup files after the windows boot. Please tell me the process in detail.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 14, 2006)

Just make a shortcut of the file and place it to *Startup* folder (which u'll find in Programs folder)  

or just open regedit and goto any of following keys:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run*

and in right-side pane create a new String value with any name and paste the path of the EXE file in its value


----------



## Anindya (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Vishal I knew that u were going to answer. I checked it out in the logged in members and found that u r online so i was waiting for ur ans. THANKS VERY MUCH!


----------

